# Wedding shoot with 24-70 f2.8 II and 135 f2.0



## Haydn1971 (Jul 3, 2014)

So I've been asked to shoot a wedding by a friend, I've never done one before, never done any sort of commercial work before, but she's keen for me to shoot her special day based upon the work I post on flickr - I don't have a flash, but do have a Canon 6D, a 24-70mm f2.8 Mk II and a 135mm f2.0 - what pitfalls would I be heading into and what advice would "you" give someone like me before shooting a wedding.

Context here, UK wedding, low budget, likely to be a registry type wedding then a meal and booze up in a pub back room afterwards - not expecting a great venue, mostly just family reportage and a few informal group photos


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 3, 2014)

If the wedding was during the day and environment illuminated by large windows, your hardware is sufficient and give very good results. However, if indoors with dim lights (or fluorecentes with ugly color) flash in TTL mode, and diffuser will help immensely.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 3, 2014)

First: Be very, very clear with your friend what she will get from you, be it free or paid or some of each.

Second: Make a plan for the wedding which you can explain in detail to someone else - the big day is no time for guessing.

Third: Rent another body, one lens on each. That way you have a good chance of having one work all the way through the event, and best-case you save swapping lenses back and forth.

Fourth: Go over the plan, get someone else to look at it, make sure you won't be faced with a question you can't answer.

Jim


----------



## cpsico (Jul 4, 2014)

You must have a high end flash, and a diffuser. No ifs ands or buts. Second be very clear with your friend you are a novice and not to expect proffesional pictures. That way if they are great she will be happy, if they are so so you may save a friendship.


----------



## Hill Benson (Jul 4, 2014)

Make sure each others expectations are well communicated before you take a single shot.

Listen to Jim.

Good luck!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If the wedding was during the day and environment illuminated by large windows, your hardware is sufficient and give very good results. However, if indoors with dim lights (or fluorecentes with ugly color) flash in TTL mode, and diffuser will help immensely.



+1

Maybe take this time to invest in a flash....canon 430ii form$250.....it will make a huge difference if light is poor.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 4, 2014)

Rent another 6D + two 600EX-RT.

Two bodies + 24-70 II + 135L + two flashes = safe, unless the wedding is outdoor day time.

You'll need 2nd body.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Jul 4, 2014)

You definitely need some flashes, but skip renting the Canon flashes and purchase some Yongnuo's for about the same price. Either the YN 560 III (which has built in radio triggers) or the YN 565 (if you want TTL). Personally, I'd recommend learning manual flash, but go with TTL if you don't have the time. I sold my 430ex II and bought 3 of the YN 565 for about the same price. Couldn't be happier. 

This setup is definitely a bit much to master for your first wedding, but with the YN 565 and the Yongnuo 622 triggers I can control the output on EACH individual flash (and switch from Manual to TTL, put on rear-curtain, etc.) all from the back of my camera. Pretty handy, and all for the price of one Canon 600ex-rt.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 4, 2014)

With your gear list in your signature I'd expect you to be perfectly fine. The M can easily act as a second body with the 22mm or the 24-70 on it with the 6D using the 135 if the room is big or the 16-35 if it isn't). When it comes your to 6D just crank up the ISO and you'll probably be ok without a flash (obviously depending on the pub in question) but a flash would certainly help a little. I second yongnuo flashes as a cheap alternative. Given that most pubs tend to be rather cosy affairs even the small yn-468 II would most likely have more than enough oomph to make it work. Since you aren't too familiar with flash I'd say when the flash needs to come out use the wider end of your lens spectrum and leave the camera in P mode with the flash head pointing 45 degrees forward.

Don't forget to enjoy the day, drink some bubbly and set the expectations realistically.


----------



## CowGummy (Jul 4, 2014)

You list a 70-300L in your signature. Personally I'd make sure that goes into the bag for the day as you've got a gap between 70mm - 135mm otherwise.


----------



## sanj (Jul 4, 2014)

Tell your friend clearly that you are not the best person for the job. it is your first time and the inexperience will be evident in the results and at the wedding itself.
She should hire someone with experience whose portfolio she likes and have you in addition. 

Danger danger!!


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> So I've been asked to shoot a wedding by a friend, I've never done one before, never done any sort of commercial work before, but she's keen for me to shoot her special day based upon the work I post on flickr - I don't have a flash, but do have a Canon 6D, a 24-70mm f2.8 Mk II and a 135mm f2.0 - what pitfalls would I be heading into and what advice would "you" give someone like me before shooting a wedding.
> 
> Context here, UK wedding, low budget, likely to be a registry type wedding then a meal and booze up in a pub back room afterwards - not expecting a great venue, mostly just family reportage and a few informal group photos



your gear in the signature should be fine but, as others have mentioned you need flash to lit some areas where the illumination is not enough or need some fill in flash.
Wedding is not time for guessing, be clear with the groom and bride and get prepared in advance. For this read some books or watch videos in youtube and make a checklist with the minimum memories they want to be photographed. You will need someone in their families that can help you in groping people for the family pictures.

Just some ideas


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks all for the advice so far... The UK view is appreciated, we kinda do things in a less grand way over here ;-)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 4, 2014)

Haydn1971 said:


> Context here, UK wedding, low budget, likely to be a registry type wedding then a meal and booze up in a pub back room afterwards - not expecting a great venue, mostly just family reportage and a few informal group photos



Sounds like expectations will be in line with reality. Having been in quite a few pubs myself, you're going to need a flash for sure. Ceilings/walls are often dark and unsuitable for bouncing, so I would also recommend a small flash-mounted softbox (something like the Honl Traveller8) to soften the direct light.


----------



## stowevermont.photography (Jul 4, 2014)

Having photographs over 100 weddings here in Vermont, USA my advice is to use your instincts, as they are what the bride liked in the first place. I would rent or purchase a good flash such as the EX600 and I would recommend a bounce card and extensive bouncing off ceilings or walls. Only use direct flash outdoors in bright sunlight as required. Flash is essential if you want pleasing skin tones. One last bit of advice is to stay in your role as documentarian til the end, don't try to also be a guest!


----------



## ugly.|.face (Jul 4, 2014)

A written and signed contract would be highly advisable. 

Doesn't have to be anything fancy, but simply highlight your experience and bride's expectations. 

You can even download sample copies of wedding photography contracts from the web. 

Give them a copy and keep one for yourself. 

It will help keep things from getting nasty should something go wrong and/or the wedding party simply not liking the photos. But trying to put you down, but any type of wedding shoot has all the possibilities to be very stressful and mistakes can be easily made. 

Best of luck!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 5, 2014)

Leave the 135 at home, shoot with the 6D and 24-70 and don't stress it. Get a flash for bounce as a minimum. Read up on Neil van Niekerk's site, he is the best practitioner of on camera bounce I have seen.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/

His black foamie thing is a lesson to learn.

http://neilvn.com/tangents/?s=black+foamie+thing


----------



## Lyle Krannichfeld (Jul 22, 2014)

I say 'registry wedding' like a courthouse wedding here in the states? 

If so, my opinion is to skip the backup body and your lens availability is great. Have 2 extra batteries for the camera and 8 extra AA's for the flash. Do ABSOLUTELY get a flash...and I agree with the Yongnuo suggestion completely, though this isn't the time to be learning off camera flash. Borrow or rent a 600EX, 580 EXII or 580EX or buy a Yongnuo. Throw it on the camera with a diffuser and go to town.

Definitely sit down with the bride and make a specific list of what they want so you're both on the same page. Miscommunication would be a big problem. 

Hope that's helpful!

Lyle


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 22, 2014)

Scout the locations ahead of time, Use the 24-70mm most of the day, 135L for details, and Do GET A FLASH. I cannot stress how important basic on-camera flash fill and bounce is needed in dark interiors. A 430EXII or higher at minimum.

Stay level headed and cool, because you'll end up being the guide for the most of the day.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 24, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Haydn1971 said:
> 
> 
> > Context here, UK wedding, low budget, likely to be a registry type wedding then a meal and booze up in a pub back room afterwards - not expecting a great venue, mostly just family reportage and a few informal group photos
> ...



Ditto but pubs are small. A wider lens might be nice. A 16-35 would be ideal. You could also use a Gary Fong diffuser OR, you can't go wrong with a simple Sto-Fen box diffuser. That's pretty much the go-to diffuser for everyone starting out and it works great and doesn't weigh you down or become too cumbersome.

All the advice so far is good. IMHO, TAKE A FLASH!! I've shot a lot of available light photography and shots with fill flash always come out better at events. You don't have time to get shots perfect with available light because things move too fast. You are more concerned with getting good shots period. And the less light you have (pub, etc) the less flash you need. Try to balance the ambient with the flash so all the low light shots don't look like "crime scene photos". You'll probably be shooting M or AUTO Eval Metering Av 3200+ ISO at f/3.5 or f/2.8 at the pub even with some subtle fill flash. Otherwise all the shots will have blown out subjects and black background. (Crime Scene Photos)

Make sure the venue (church or otherwise) is OK with your photography, with using flash during the ceremony, etc.

As for other advice, SCOPE OUT THE VENUES AHEAD OF TIME. Take the same stuff you plan to shoot with AT THE SAME TIME OF DAY. Go with a friend and shoot a lot of practice shots trying to imagine the scenes and how many people will be in the shots, etc. Use the same lenses. Use the flashes. Once you do this and look at all the shots on your computer, you will have an idea about what you'll get on the big day and how to modify your plan to be successful. You'll also have a good idea of which camera settings produce the shots you want instead of trying to figure it out on the fly.

Have the "client" build a SHOT LIST of group shots, friends and relatives, etc and provide a friend or relative to help you find and wrangle the folks after the ceremony for group photos, etc. Work your way down from large group shots to finally just the couple so you get all the shots in the shortest time so everyone can get to the reception which is where they want to be ASAP anyway. Sorry but the last place they want to be is in front of you camera so get it done right away and quickly.

Wedding Photography is less about photography and more about people wrangling and being efficient and professional. It doesn't matter whether it is formal or not or whether you are getting paid. The situation is still the same with the same challenges.


----------

